# Favorite tires for CR1



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Vittoria Diamonte Light(175g) race season. Hutchinson Fusion Team (210g) for training. Knock on wood, I never get flats. I do replace at about half wear.


----------



## Piles (Jun 25, 2004)

*Contis for me.*

GP4000s during the poor weather, Supersonics for the rest of the time. In all the time i have used the the GP4000s ive never punctured. The Supersonics though have punctured when the rain comes down, otherwise good.


----------



## jeffc7 (Oct 23, 2006)

I use Michelin Pro2Race in yellow of course on my team issue. I used to use Vittoria Open Corsa Cx's, but they cut easily and seemed to wear faster.


----------

